# Protein Won?t Make You Fat: Myth #1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How many magazines have you read where they tell you to take in X grams of protein? How many times have you see .75g of protein per lb of bodyweight or 1g maybe 1.5 for the advanced athlete or better yet 2g for the guy who really wants to grow! All of those calculations may [...]

*Read More...*


----------

